# Chudney Grey



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Player Profile: Chudney Gray, Portland Trailblazers
> Chudney Gray was not put on the Portland’s summer roster at first but I bet that they are glad that he is here now. Chudney was going to just go to Portland’s September tryouts but decided to come to the Summer Review to show off his skills. Chudney is a 63 PG who played at St. John’s University. He graduated in 2000 and has been playing internationally and for the USBL since then. He has been in a phew different summer leagues the last phew years and has also played for the Harlem Globetrotters. He spent a lot of time with the North Charleston Lowgators of the NBDL.
> He plays with a high basketball IQ. He was able to run the Portland summer team after only one practice. He is quick and is an excellent defender. While he was in the game against the Bulls, Kirk Hinrich didn’t score many points. He is an excellent passer while also being a good shooter. After seeing him run the Blazers and seeing how they run a lot more smoothly, I know that he is a good PG on the rise. If he doesn’t make the league this year, he will be in it soon. I think that the Blazers will pick him up as a third guard. Who knows what will happen with Damon Stoudamire, as far as his drug problems. Both Daniels and Pippen are gone so there really isn’t another PG on the team. From talking to Maurice Cheeks today, I know that he is high on him. So if you ever get a chance to see Chudney Gray play, check him out. You wont be disappointed. He is also a really nice guy and will sign autographs with no problem.


Grey Article


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Outlook:
> Very talented player, who can play both guard positions, with an impressive variety of offensive moves; sometimes out of control, needs to play in the right system, but when he's hot he can kill you.


----------



## kultcha (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice we might get lucky!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

and he is 6'-3" tall, and a good defensive player...

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

